# New study finds altered bacteria in IBS-D



## diogenes (Jan 2, 2009)

"Results: Significant differences were found between clone libraries of IBS-D patients and controls. The microbial communities of IBS-D patients were enriched in Proteobacteria and Firmicutes, but reduced in the number of Actinobacteria and Bacteroidetes compared to control."For anyone interested:Journal abstract (link on page to full study pdf)


----------

